# My New 350G Conv Jig Stick



## Eastern Tackle (Oct 28, 2008)

Check out my new jig stick. I have been wanting a show stopper and I think I have come up with the perfect design scheme for my taste.

It is still unfished, but I have very high expections that it will perform very well. Just need to fill it with 80lb boat braid and go.

Specs:

Builder: Anglers Envy with Abalone Inlay
Blank: Spinal 350g
Reel Seat: Pack Bay

Reel: JM PE8 
Color: Gunmetal
Option: Limited Edition with silent docking

If you like conventionals, eat your heart out.


----------



## abz400 (Nov 3, 2008)

nice work.


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

Sweet rod and a killer reel to go along with it.........


----------



## marlin50lrs (Apr 12, 2010)

Is that a 2 peice rod?


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Oct 28, 2008)

marlin50lrs said:


> Is that a 2 peice rod?


One piece.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Oct 28, 2008)

She's ready for a wind on. I guess this is only the 10th one of these limited edition reels ever made?

Almost full









LE #10









Builders Mark (Which I feel is a little overstated.) I didn't spec any different, but will for the next one. I have always liked cars with no logos. Yeah I'm a pain, but custom is custom.
Don't worry Kevin, I'm still in love with it. Overstated on this one is a relative term


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Oct 28, 2008)

A couple jiggers came by tonight and helped me with a load test.


----------

